# Livery near haydock/leigh



## g16 (10 December 2017)

I'm moving to haydock (working in leigh) in February so looking for part/full livery. 
Must have decent flood lit arena, daily turnout in winter and ok hacking.
Any ideas? Or where to avoid as well.
Thanks


----------

